# Black friday anova Canada bluetooth deal



## atomicsmoke (Nov 22, 2018)

Anova Canada dropped the price 60$ on their BT model - sale price c$109. Nano sells for C$99 and wifi for c$129. Free shipping 

I was waiting for a deal on amazon.com[email protected] us$75, but it looks like if you buy directly from anova the warranty/return process is better (postage paid).


----------

